# Battlefield 3 Premium: Geleakter Trailer stellt alle Extras vor - jetzt anschauen



## TheKhoaNguyen (4. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 Premium: Geleakter Trailer stellt alle Extras vor - jetzt anschauen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 Premium: Geleakter Trailer stellt alle Extras vor - jetzt anschauen


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Juni 2012)

Habe ich bei den "new vehicles" etwa einen Bomber gesehen?


----------



## Heeze (4. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Habe ich bei den "new vehicles" etwa einen Bomber gesehen?


 
C-130 Transportflugzeug oder AC-130 Gunship. Kein Plan, sieht nach einer C-130 aus, aber warum braucht man denn ein Transportflugzeug? 

Ich seh jetzt schon die ersten Kamikaze Bobs damit, inklusive mich  Fehlen jetzt nur noch die Hochhäuser und Destruction 3.0


----------



## Yojinj (4. Juni 2012)

The Day the -M-u-s-i-c- Battlefield Died. Langsam wird es gerecht das EA zur schlimmsten Firma gevoted wurde. Da zahlt man gut 50-60 Euro für ein Spiel um später nochmal einen ähnlichen Preis zu Zahlen um Vollwertig mithalten zu können.


----------



## TheClayAllison (4. Juni 2012)

Fantastischer Trailer!! Die wissen wie man Werbung macht. Freue mich schon riesig auf die neuen Maps und Weapons.


----------



## Starkiller31 (4. Juni 2012)

Wird gekauft -.- hab viel zu viel bock auf neue Maps und Fahrzeuge


----------



## Starkiller31 (4. Juni 2012)

Aftermath - Fight for survival  ?? heißt das jetzt ernsthaft das wir zombies in Battlefield bekommen ?!


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (4. Juni 2012)

OH MEIN GOTT 20 neue Waffen UND ein Raketenbatterie Fahrzeug ...


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (4. Juni 2012)

Ich bin noch unentschlossen, zum einen hat mir BF3 ein heiden Spaß gemacht, zum andren hat der letzte große Patch ein großteil des Spielspaßes geraubt, mal sehen was der Patch heute bringt.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (4. Juni 2012)

Yojinj schrieb:


> The Day the -M-u-s-i-c- Battlefield Died. Langsam wird es gerecht das EA zur schlimmsten Firma gevoted wurde. Da zahlt man gut 50-60 Euro für ein Spiel um später nochmal einen ähnlichen Preis zu Zahlen um Vollwertig mithalten zu können.



50 € für ein Addon mit 20 neun Maps, 50 neuen Waffen, neune Fahrzeugen etc. ist (finde ich) noch angemessen. Vorallem da B2K drin ist, dh. du brachst nicht mal die Limited Edition und die normale bekommt man für 20-25 €.


----------



## dangee (4. Juni 2012)

wo muss ich mein Geld hintragen? 

gerechtfertigter Preis. Bin dabei!


----------



## Mothman (4. Juni 2012)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch unentschlossen, zum einen hat mir BF3 ein heiden Spaß gemacht, zum andren hat der letzte große Patch ein großteil des Spielspaßes geraubt, mal sehen was der Patch heute bringt.


Ich hab seit dem letzen Patch BF3 nicht mehr angefasst. Also kurz danach noch einmal kurz gespielt und dann keinen Bock mehr gehabt. Stellenweise dachte ich, ich spiel nen anderes Spiel.


----------



## PuRe69 (4. Juni 2012)

Kostet das einmalig etwas oder ist das so wie bei CoD Elite das das im Jahr irgendwas kostet? Also wenn das "nur" 50€ kostet würd ichs mir überlegen, zumal da wirklich inhalte eines Vollpreisspiels geboten werden (teilweise mehr maps als in CoD!).


----------



## wind1945 (4. Juni 2012)

Hi

50 € bin ich nicht bereit für das pseudo ADDon zu zahlen. Fürn 10 € könnte man drüber sprechen. Ich möchte noch einmal erinnern, dass früher solche Sachen umsonst nachgeschoben wurden, speziell die Maps. Zudem finde ich es übertreiben, dass es insgesamt 20 neue Waffen gibt. Die aktuellen Waffen wurden seit dem letzten Patch kaputt gemacht und viele, wie ich auch, laufen nur noch mit der M16 rum. Die sollen erst mal die Waffen nachbessern.

Gruß


----------



## Joerg2 (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich weiß nicht so recht...seit den letzten Patches hab ich Battlefield nicht mehr stark gespielt, da es eigentlich immer nur verschlimmbessert wurde. Das mit dem DART hat mich dann völlig abschalten lassen. Und als die dann auch noch angefangen haben durch ihre Verkaufsaktion zum Waffenfreischalten allen Käufern extreme Upgrades für die Flug und Fahrzeugwaffen zu geben (die man ja defakto als Normalspieler nicht alle Freispielt), hat mich das auch demotiviert - schmälert auch irgendwie das "geil freigeschaltet" Gefühl,. wenn man weiß, dass die Waffe aufs Packet gerechnet einen Gegenwert von vielleicht 20 Cent hätte. 
Also für's erste können Sie's behalten, aber mal schauen, was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## JanEric1 (4. Juni 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 50 € bin ich nicht bereit für das pseudo ADDon zu zahlen. Fürn 10 € könnte man drüber sprechen. Ich möchte noch einmal erinnern, dass früher solche Sachen umsonst nachgeschoben wurden, speziell die Maps. Zudem finde ich es übertreiben, dass es insgesamt 20 neue Waffen gibt. Die aktuellen Waffen wurden seit dem letzten Patch kaputt gemacht und viele, wie ich auch, laufen nur noch mit der M16 rum. Die sollen erst mal die Waffen nachbessern.
> 
> Gruß


 

lol verarschen 10€ für den umfang des hauptspiels wtf


20 maps in hauptspiel sind glaub ich 9 oder so

PS: einmalig zzahlen


----------



## s3bish (4. Juni 2012)

"Priorität bei Server-Warteschlagen"

Spieler mit Ahnung sind sowieso schon lange wieder auf Bad Company 2 umgestiegen.
Battlefield 3 ist qualitativ Müll, ganz abgesehen von Origin und Browseraddons.
Scheinbar gibt es aber selbst bei diesem Spiel noch genug Anspruchslose, die nie den Vorgänger gespielt haben und nun sogar soetwas kaufen würden.

All denen wünsche ich viel Spass in der Zweiklassengesellschaft mit schlechten Maps, Instant Deaths, schlechtem Gameplay und Spyware.


----------



## dangee (4. Juni 2012)

PuRe69 schrieb:


> Kostet das einmalig etwas oder ist das so wie bei CoD Elite das das im Jahr irgendwas kostet? Also wenn das "nur" 50€ kostet würd ichs mir überlegen, zumal da wirklich inhalte eines Vollpreisspiels geboten werden (teilweise mehr maps als in CoD!).


 
Kostet einmalig 50€ und du bekommst halt "alles was noch kommt gratis"


----------



## wind1945 (4. Juni 2012)

JanEric1 schrieb:


> lol verarschen 10€ für den umfang des hauptspiels wtf
> 
> 
> 20 maps in hauptspiel sind glaub ich 9 oder so
> ...



Hi 

Sag mal bist du von DICE ? Kennst du Battlefield Bad Company2 Vietnam ? War damals für 13€ zu haben und weitere Maps wurden um sonst nach geschoben.

Gruß

PS nix verarschen


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Juni 2012)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Ich bin noch unentschlossen, zum einen hat mir BF3 ein heiden Spaß gemacht, zum andren hat der letzte große Patch ein großteil des Spielspaßes geraubt, mal sehen was der Patch heute bringt.


 

Heute kommt ein Patch? 
Solange das M26 Mass generft wird, bin ich glücklich.

> Hi
> 
> 50 € bin ich nicht bereit für das pseudo ADDon zu zahlen. Fürn 10 €  könnte man drüber sprechen. Ich möchte noch einmal erinnern, dass früher  solche Sachen umsonst nachgeschoben wurden, speziell die Maps. Zudem  finde ich es übertreiben, dass es insgesamt 20 neue Waffen gibt. Die  aktuellen Waffen wurden seit dem letzten Patch kaputt gemacht und viele,  wie ich auch, laufen nur noch mit der M16 rum. Die sollen erst mal die  Waffen nachbessern.
> 
> Gruß



Ok, aber früher war der Aufwand auch nicht so groß. Guck dir mal an, wie viele Leute wie lange an einer Map arbeiten und dann urteile nochmal fair. Es sind übrigens 4 add ons, nicht einer. Beim Balancing gebe ich dir recht.​


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (4. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Heute kommt ein Patch?
> Solange das M26 Mass generft wird, bin ich glücklich.



Battlefield 3 Patch: Großes Update für den 4. Juni angekündigt - M26-Bug wird entfernt


----------



## Garusho (4. Juni 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Sag mal bist du von DICE ? Kennst du Battlefield Bad Company2 Vietnam ? War damals für 13€ zu haben und weitere Maps wurden um sonst nach geschoben.
> 
> ...



wolt nur mal sagen 13€ für einen DLC für BC2, in dem BF3 Premium sind 4 davon enthalten und noch halt nen paar Sachen mehr. Wenn jeder der kommenden DLCs zwischen 10 und 15€ kostet lohnt sich das eig. schon wenn man die sich eh holen möchte. Das muss jetzt nicht unbedingt bedeuten das ich dieses System absolut klasse finde aber es gibt da auch deutlich schlechtere Angebote bei anderen Spielen.


----------



## MChief0815 (4. Juni 2012)

Bin seeeehr unsicher. Punkt1: Fast jeder Depp hat Back to Karkand, wodurch schon mal ein DLC mit Maps, Waffen und Fahrzeugen aus der Rechnung raus fliegt. Close Quarters hört sich irgendwie so nach CoD an, worauf ich mal gar keinen Bock hab. Finde sie wollen einfach CoD Premium nachmachen, um noch mehr Kohle abzugreifen. EA halt. Früher gab es sowas wirklich per Patch oder im Komplettpacket für 30€ -_-


----------



## Cicero (4. Juni 2012)

Heeze schrieb:


> C-130 Transportflugzeug oder AC-130 Gunship. Kein Plan, sieht nach einer C-130 aus, aber warum braucht man denn ein Transportflugzeug?
> 
> Ich seh jetzt schon die ersten Kamikaze Bobs damit, inklusive mich  Fehlen jetzt nur noch die Hochhäuser und Destruction 3.0


 
Hab´ jetzt nicht genau hingeschaut, aber der Ansatz mit einem Transportflugzeug finde ich ein interessantes Gedankenspiel: Ein Flugzeug, in das zwei Panzer/ Fahrzeuge reinpassen und selbst geflogen wird. Die Spieler fahren rein, die Lucke schließt und ein anderer Spieler/ Pilot transportiert. Das Ganze mit einem Transport-Bonus für den Piloten und einer entsprechend großen Map.... die Jets/ Helis geben Begleitschutz... Alter Schwede, da bekommt das Wort "Battlefield" eine ganz neue Bedeutung!

/Tagtraum off


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Juni 2012)

MChief0815 schrieb:


> Bin seeeehr unsicher. Punkt1: Fast jeder Depp hat Back to Karkand, wodurch schon mal ein DLC mit Maps, Waffen und Fahrzeugen aus der Rechnung raus fliegt. Close Quarters hört sich irgendwie so nach CoD an, worauf ich mal gar keinen Bock hab. Finde sie wollen einfach CoD Premium nachmachen, um noch mehr Kohle abzugreifen. EA halt. Früher gab es sowas wirklich per Patch oder im Komplettpacket für 30€ -_-


 

Na dann hol dir doch einfach armored kill für 13-15€ und du hast alles was du willst


----------



## john1231 (4. Juni 2012)

der größte mist ist, dass die leute 20 zus. waffen bekommen. schon wieder so ein pay to win mist... bah, wollte mir die add-ons kaufen (normal im laden und ohne premium abo)
aber jetzt werd ich doch eher lassen... mal schaun.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Juni 2012)

john1231 schrieb:


> der größte mist ist, dass die leute 20 zus. waffen bekommen. schon wieder so ein pay to win mist... bah, wollte mir die add-ons kaufen (normal im laden und ohne premium abo)
> aber jetzt werd ich doch eher lassen... mal schaun.


 
Eine größere Auswahl macht die Waffen nicht übermächtig


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Juni 2012)

1012roht schrieb:


> wie alle hier rummeckern. und dann wirds trotzdem gekauft.


 
Man müsste sich die Mühe machen und sich die Namen der Meckerer rausschreiben. Dann bei den "Battlefield armored core ist das beste ever" threats es denen richtig um die Ohren hauen. 
Meinen Namen wirst du bei BF3 da leider auch finden 

(Aber ich war eher skeptisch, als ein flamer   )


----------



## IlllIIlllI (4. Juni 2012)

btw armored kill wird bei weitem nicht so fahrzeug lastig wie sich die leute das vorstellen bzw wünschen


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Juni 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> btw armored kill wird bei weitem nicht so fahrzeug lastig wie sich die leute das vorstellen bzw wünschen


 
Woher nimmst du dieses fundierte Wissen?


----------



## fliger5 (4. Juni 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> btw armored kill wird bei weitem nicht so fahrzeug lastig wie sich die leute das vorstellen bzw wünschen


 
Oha ein Hellseherlein


----------



## TwoSnake (4. Juni 2012)

1012roht schrieb:


> wie alle hier rummeckern. und dann wirds trotzdem gekauft.


 
Ich hols mir und gebe das auch zu. Ich finde es lohnt sich BF3 ist ein gutes Spiel und das sollte man unterstützen. Die DLCs wollte ich mir sowieso holen.


----------



## Blaubarschboy94 (4. Juni 2012)

Naja mal abwarten, wenn sie das wie bei CoD machen, und man das Jährlich zahlt....
Aber wenn man eben wirklich 4 Neue Addons bekommt (abzüglich Back To Karkand) oder warens 5? ist ja egal.. aber dann könnte es sich lohnen für 50€.. Trozdem drängen sie einen richtig dazu, sich Premium zu kaufen, da sonst alle anderen mit dem ganzen Waffenarsenal rumrennen und du ohne Premium auch keine Doppel XP mehr hast, und alle anderen zischen mim Level an dir vorbei... 
aber im trailer wird Back to Karkand mitgerechnet... das beinhaltete doch schon 10 waffen oder? Und dann bleiben doch von den 20 "neuen" nur nochmal 10 übrig? oder ? Irre ich mich?


Ich bleib vorerst skeptisch.. es ist schließlich EA .. Dice unterstüze ich ansich sehr gerne, die machen tolle Spiele, aber EA tjo...


----------



## FraXerDS3 (4. Juni 2012)

"Aus unbekannter Quelle kommt ein Video, das Battlefield 3 Premium vorstellt."

Aus unbekannter Quelle?
Der Trailer wurde von EA selbst geleaked, wurde auf dem offiziellen Battlefield-Youtube-Kanal hochgeladen und dann nach 20 Minuten oder so, wieder gelöscht. Hab den Trailer selbst noch Auf dem Battlefield-Kanal gesehen.

Das hier war ein Reupload vom Trailer von einem Fan (kurz nach dem entfernen des offiziellen Videos): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQpvp1q-Xj4 (mittlerweile gelöscht)
Und das war der offizielle Videotitel vom offiziellen YouTube-Kanal von Battlefield: "BF3P youtube 1080 120603 "


----------



## Arthr702 (4. Juni 2012)

Blaubarschboy94 schrieb:


> Ich bleib vorerst skeptisch..


 
Skeptisch sollte wohl jeder sein. Denn die neuen Waffen + Fahrzeuge sind in den DLC's enthalten, sprich nix zusätzliches noch einmal obendrauf für den Premiumaccount. Wie soll das denn auch gehen bei Fahrzeugen?

Für mich ist schließt sich der Kauf schon von vornherein aus, denn für 49 Euronen muss ich mir B2K noch einmal kaufen. Bleiben also noch 4 x 15 Euro = 60 Euro, die man sparen könnte. Da mir Closed Quarters nicht zusagt, sind es nur noch 3 DLC's die in Frage KÄMEN, also komm ich imho schon einmal billiger mir die Sachen einzeln zu kaufen.

Außerdem, warum soll ich denn die letzten beiden DLC's Geld bezahlen, wenn ich weder weiß worum es geht, noch was enthalten sein wird. Sorry, aber es ist mir einfach zu unsicher, Geld für etwas auszugeben, von dem ich noch nicht einmal weiß was es ist.


----------



## TwoSnake (4. Juni 2012)

Arthr702 schrieb:


> Bleiben also noch 4 x 15 Euro = 60 Euro, die man sparen könnte. Da mir Closed Quarters nicht zusagt, sind es nur noch 3 DLC's die in Frage KÄMEN, also komm ich imho schon einmal billiger mir die Sachen einzeln zu kaufen.



Woher weisst du, dass jeder DLC 15€ kosten wird?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (4. Juni 2012)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Woher weisst du, dass jeder DLC 15€ kosten wird?


 
ich vermute mal, wegen
a) BFC2 Vietnam und B2K je 15 € gekostet haben
b) 15 € ein üblicher Preis für Erweiterungen dieser Art sind (s. z.B: CoD)


----------



## TwoSnake (4. Juni 2012)

Ja muss trotzdem nicht sein....und dann lohnt sich Premium wieder. Abwarten


----------



## Gast20180705 (4. Juni 2012)

wurde von z1intho oder kertz gesagt das alle DLC gleich viel kosten


----------



## sonnywhite (4. Juni 2012)

ich spiel den dreck zum glück nicht mehr. *** lass ich mich nur von meiner freundin!! Grüsse an EA!!!!


----------



## Garusho (4. Juni 2012)

sonnywhite schrieb:


> ich spiel den dreck zum glück nicht mehr. *** lass ich mich nur von meiner freundin!! Grüsse an EA!!!!


 ein wahrlich unglaublich qualitativ hochwertiges kommentar...

Ich find es zwar nicht unbedingt toll diesen Premium kram überlege mir aber das doch zuzulegen kommt für mich drauf an wieviele der DLCs (abgesehen von Strike at Karkand) für mich interesant klingen. Wenn die Erweiterungen ähnlich qualitativ gut sind wie damals das Vietnam update für BC2 oder halt Strike at Karkand wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Juni 2012)

sonnywhite schrieb:


> ich spiel den dreck zum glück nicht mehr. *** lass ich mich nur von meiner freundin!! Grüsse an EA!!!!


 
Wieso gibt es immernoch keinen dislikebutton? -.- Dann müsste man so einen pupertären Mist keines Kommentares würdigen.


----------



## sonnywhite (4. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es immernoch keinen dislikebutton? -.- Dann müsste man so einen pupertären Mist keines Kommentares würdigen.


 

dannn mach mal die augen auf horst


----------



## john1231 (4. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Eine größere Auswahl macht die Waffen nicht übermächtig


 
stimmt schon aber ich sag nur famas. die waffe war im addon dabei und total überlegen. 
zur verteidigung muss man sagen sie wurde wieder entschärft.


----------



## oholika (4. Juni 2012)

MEGA GEIL ! 
Fette Sache ! Normaler Weise, kenn ich aus BF2 Zeiten, waren die Mappacks günstiger. Aber hier ist ja ein Mappack fast schon ein Addon. 
Cool wäre es wenn Dice mal ein paar Schneemaps mit rein packt. 
Die 50 € finde ich in Ordnung, allerdings hät ich gern mal wieder einen Jagdbomber mit zwei Mann Besatzung.


----------



## Kerusame (4. Juni 2012)

guter witz, klar ich geb gern nochmal geld aus um mich über jeden fehler 3 monate aufzuregen bevor was gemacht wird.

pc als leadplattform, nur patches, fixes und updates kommen auf der xbox360 schneller. abgesehen davon dass jeder dlc für ps3 ne woche früher erhältlich ist.
aber klar EA/Dice hört ja auf die community, oder jedenfalls auf den teil der community der mehr bezahlt hat um weniger zu bekommen (PC 49,99 / Xbox360&PS3 69,99)

klar, wir alle brauchen unbedingt einen DLC zu vollpreis für 8vs8 - welcher battlefield-vet wünscht sich das nicht?

nein nein, es ist wirklich wichtiger mal abzuwarten was die konsolencommunity so tut anstatt nen fix für kleinigkeiten am pc nachzuschieben (m26-mass fix?)

aber hey, DICE ist die stimme des kleinen mannes... immerhin haben sie extra Zh1nt0 als communist-manager abgestellt. und der macht seinen job perfekt - nie erreichbar, immer auf PR-reise, und nie ein böses wort über battlefield verlieren. da hat man doch sofort das gefühl dass das n ehrlich typ ist oder?

ich spiel seit 2 monaten wieder BF2, danke EA/Dice dass ihr mir klar gemacht habt dass ihr es nicht besser hinbekommt als damals 2005...


----------



## IlllIIlllI (4. Juni 2012)

15€ pro dlc is noch zu wenig die sollten die waffen rausnehmen und dafür extra nochmal 15€ kassieren 
meinetwegen können die ruhig alles erdenkliche machen um den letzten cent aus der community zu quetschen


----------



## Kwengie (4. Juni 2012)

wie geil ist das denn, ein Transportflugzeug oder Bomber in Battlefield 3 auf den viel zu kleinen Maps...


Wie ist das mit Battlefield 3 Premium zu verstehen, werden die Premium-Leute untereinander spielen oder auch mit den Normalsterblichen auf einem Server, die kein Premium haben??? Dann find ich es beschissen, wenn Premiumleute in der Warteschlange z. B. bevorzugt behandelt werden.


----------



## sonnywhite (4. Juni 2012)

kerusame schrieb:


> guter witz, klar ich geb gern nochmal geld aus um mich über jeden fehler 3 monate aufzuregen bevor was gemacht wird.
> 
> Pc als leadplattform, nur patches, fixes und updates kommen auf der xbox360 schneller. Abgesehen davon dass jeder dlc für ps3 ne woche früher erhältlich ist.
> Aber klar ea/dice hört ja auf die community, oder jedenfalls auf den teil der community der mehr bezahlt hat um weniger zu bekommen (pc 49,99 / xbox360&ps3 69,99)
> ...


 


word!!!


----------



## Sancezz1 (4. Juni 2012)

Für alle Leute die immer schreiben "früher waren Maps etc kostenlos und bla bla bla". Schon mal daran gedacht das die wirtschaftliche Lage sich seit "damals" verändert hat? Es kann sich eben keine Firma mehr leisten, etwas zu verschenken.


----------



## Kerusame (4. Juni 2012)

@sancezz1 klar hat sich die wirtschaftliche lage verändert, aber früher waren die studios no-names ohne vorgeschichte, die ihrer community was gutes tun wollten selbst wenn sie dafür ein paar tausend euronen von der haben-seite streichen mussten. find heutzutage mal sowas wenn nicht gerade ein massenaufruf von gamern und fachmagazinen stattfindet.

oder als rechenbeispiel (10000 steht hier für die kosten eines gratis-addons)
früher: 1000000 - 10000 = 90000 + zufriedene community
heute 35000000 - 10000 = nicht machbar sonst bleibt zu wenig hängen


----------



## JanEric1 (4. Juni 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> @sancezz1 klar hat sich die wirtschaftliche lage verändert, aber früher waren die studios no-names ohne vorgeschichte, die ihrer community was gutes tun wollten selbst wenn sie dafür ein paar tausend euronen von der haben-seite streichen mussten. find heutzutage mal sowas wenn nicht gerade ein massenaufruf von gamern und fachmagazinen stattfindet.
> 
> oder als rechenbeispiel (10000 steht hier für die kosten eines gratis-addons)
> früher: 1000000 - 10000 = 90000 + zufriedene community
> heute 35000000 - 10000 = nicht machbar sonst bleibt zu wenig hängen


 
die rechnung geht so nuicht ganz auf

du musst inflation und gestiegene lohnkosten mit einberechnend dazu noch höhere energie preise etc.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Juni 2012)

sonnywhite schrieb:


> dannn mach mal die augen auf horst


 

Und was würde ich da sehen? Du bist nicht (sehr) ausfallend geworden, deshalb wäre der Meldebutton übertrieben. Ich will nur kundtun, dass ich es nicht mag, ohne es kommentieren zu müssen.
(Horst  )


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (4. Juni 2012)

Kerusame schrieb:


> guter witz, klar ich geb gern nochmal geld aus um mich über jeden fehler 3 monate aufzuregen bevor was gemacht wird.


Mal BF2 ohne Patches gezockt? Das war auch erst ab 1.2 oder so richtig spielbar


Kerusame schrieb:


> pc als leadplattform, nur patches, fixes und updates kommen auf der xbox360 schneller. abgesehen davon dass jeder dlc für ps3 ne woche früher erhältlich ist.


Das trügt, es gab auch schon Patches für PC vor den Konsolen, nur fällt das halt nicht negativ auf. Das die DLCs früher für PS3 kommen ist zwar ärgerlich, aber das regt XBOXler genau so auf wie uns 


Kerusame schrieb:


> aber klar EA/Dice hört ja auf die community, oder jedenfalls auf den teil der community der mehr bezahlt hat um weniger zu bekommen (PC 49,99 / Xbox360&PS3 69,99)


Von den 20 € sieht EA nix, die gehen als Lizensgebür direkt an Sony bzw. Microsoft


Kerusame schrieb:


> klar, wir alle brauchen unbedingt einen DLC zu vollpreis für 8vs8 - welcher battlefield-vet wünscht sich das nicht?


laut Battlelog umfrage ist Operation Metro die mit Abstand beliebteste Map


Kerusame schrieb:


> nein nein, es ist wirklich wichtiger mal abzuwarten was die konsolencommunity so tut anstatt nen fix für kleinigkeiten am pc nachzuschieben (m26-mass fix?)


Patch kommt doch heute
Battlefield 3 Patch: Großes Update für den 4. Juni angekündigt - M26-Bug wird entfernt


Kerusame schrieb:


> [...].


----------



## wind1945 (4. Juni 2012)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Für alle Leute die immer schreiben "früher waren Maps etc kostenlos und bla bla bla". Schon mal daran gedacht das die wirtschaftliche Lage sich seit "damals" verändert hat? Es kann sich eben keine Firma mehr leisten, etwas zu verschenken.


 
Das lass Ich so nicht gelten ! Früher hatten die Entwickler genau so viel zu tun, wie heute. Früher waren die Codes genau so schwer zu schreiben wie jetzt. Normalerweise müssten die Spiele billiger werden. Es wird ein Standard eingeführt und immer wieder etwas verbessert. Ein Beispiel wäre die COD-Engine. Die bassiert mal auf der Quake 3 Engine. Ich rede hier von Call of Duty 1, also Zweiter Weltkrieg. Nur leider wurde das Spiel Opfer seines Erfolgs und Activision weiss, wie man die Kuh melken kann. 

CD-Projekt schaft es doch auch kostenlos das Erweiterungs Pack für The Wichter 2 nach zu schieben ohne extra Geld zu verlangen.

Gruß


----------



## Kwengie (4. Juni 2012)

@Nielson:
Du kannst das Battlelog doch nicht für voll nehmen, wenn dort die Zensur pur herrscht und Beiträge willkürlich gelöscht werden.

Diese angeblich beliebteste Map von Battlefield 3 zeigt doch dem Entwickler, daß die verblödete Community nur noch kleine schlauchförmige Karten haben will, auf denen sie dem Feind gegenüber steht und sich gegenseitig wegrotzt.
Ein Kampf ohne Verstand!
(sorry, aber anders kann ich die Battlefield-Community nicht mehr bezeichnen, die von vielen CoDlern unterwandert wurde)
Wir spielen ja schon eher ein CoDfield statt eines Battlefields, welches Battlefield 2 würdig gewesen wäre.

Casbian Border ist ja schon zuviel verlangt.


... und ich darf mal erinnern, daß für Battlefield Vietnam an irgend einem Patch-Tag es auf einmal vier Gratis-Karten gab!


----------



## Kerusame (4. Juni 2012)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Mal BF2 ohne Patches gezockt? Das war auch erst ab 1.2 oder so richtig spielbar
> 
> Das trügt, es gab auch schon Patches für PC vor den Konsolen, nur fällt das halt nicht negativ auf. Das die DLCs früher für PS3 kommen ist zwar ärgerlich, aber das regt XBOXler genau so auf wie uns
> 
> ...




1.) klar hab ich das, von der ersten minute an (naja releaseday ~14:00 uhr) - und natürlich hatte es auch fehler so wie fast alles! 100% gibts im realen leben nunmal nicht. heißt aber nicht dass bf3 es besser gemacht hat als bf2. man muss das aber alles in relation sehen - oder haben wir noch 2005 und ich darf mich auf mein demnächst brandneues xDsl mit 512KB/s freuen? o.O

2.) xD nicht dein ernst oder? der pc wurde mehrfach als lead-plattform bestätigt und dann werden verträge ausgehandelt um der ps3 nen vorsprung zu geben!? abgesehen davon, ich verstehe dass man konsolenpatches zusammenlegt da sie jedesmal vom jeweiligen konsolenhersteller überprüft werden vor dem aufspielen. aber pc-patches? wenn da die interne qualitätssicherung sagt "geht in ordnung" - dann lauft das grundsätzlich (mehr oder weniger, das spiel geht vor release ja auch durch die qualisicherung und kommt trotzdem buggt an), sie dann noch zu verzögern bedeutet entweder man ist faul, oder will keine 3 leute für 2 stunden "arbeiten" lassen. und das mag zwar firmenintern gut sein (weniger kosten) aber für die community (du und ich, und viele andere) bedeutet es sinnloses warten...

3.) selbst wenn EA bei den konsolen nicht einen cent mehr verdient - konsolen können weniger spieler auf einer map bewältigen und haben schlechtere grafiken als man sie am pc hinbekommt - also haben sie bestenfalls gleichviel bezahlt um weniger zu bekommen.

4.) metro mag die beliebteste karte sein die dir dort angezeigt wird, hat aber keine aussagekraft da du nie weißt wer an der umfrage teilnimmt, oder besser, wer nicht. Battlefield 3: Caspian Border ist beliebteste Map, Singleplayer-Modus erntet Lob - Auswertung der Community-Umfrage abgesehen davon ist metro wie beispielsweise de_dust (counterstrike) - easy! richtig easy! du musst nix können und kriegst trotzdem kills ab, gleichzeitig wenn du was kannst, kannst du ohne ende "noobs rulen". solche karten ziehen viele leute an. heißt aber nicht dass sie besonders toll sind, oder auch wirklich gemocht werden, aber sie sind nunmal der standard und irgendwann, irgendwie freundet man sich damit an. abgesehen davon bin ich mir sicher dass gerade bei metro die meisten 64 spieler machen - sonst kann man mit seinem noobtube doch nicht 5 leute killen und müsste wirklich mal zielen.


ich hab lange hinter EA/Dice gestanden weil mir die battlefield-reihe einfach seit 1942 immer immens gut gefallen hat. richtig verliebt hab ich mich in battlefield 2 weils einfach schön war mit heutigen flugzeugen, panzern usw. rum zu brettern und mit modernen waffen zu spielen. auch wenn ich kein freund von zukunftsszenarien bin, battlefield 2142 war genial umgesetzt! bei jedem der teile war das gameplay genial, die optik für damalige zeiten sehr gut, der anteil an ernstzunehmender community (ernstzunehmen in form von -keine flamerkiddys -keine "josov´canlakokakanen" die einfach nur mist in ihrer landessprache gröhlen -keine fanboys ....) groß und der entwickler hat auch nach release noch auf die spieler gehört und versucht vernünftig und schnell zu reagieren.

dann kam der konsolenabstecher mit bad company, was zugegeben richtig lustig war (story) - und da man sowieso nur mit der konsole spielen konnte waren 24 spieler auch mehr als ok. nach bad company kam 1943 für konsolen, was ein lustiger abstecher in die nostalgie war. als nächstes bad company 2 - auch für konsolen gedacht aber auf den pc portiert, weniger lustig als der erste teil aber dafür wieder etwas mehr auf den mp ausgelegt. pc spieler merkten sofort dass sich so kein wirkliches battlefield anfühlte, aber man konnte es verkraften denn es war ja nur ein konsolenport.

battlefield 3 aber macht aus der serie einen witz, nachdem pc spieler durch bad company 2 wieder hoffnung schöpften auf ein "BATTLEFIELD" Battlefield 2 - Intro [HD] - YouTube - was dann wärend der entwicklung auch mehrfach von EA/Dice bestätigt wurde. ein "direkter nachfolger" von battlefield 2 wurde versprochen. "die größten karten die je in einem battlefield waren" waren ebenso toll gewählte werbeworte wie "pc als leadplattform".

die closed-betaphase - wärend dieser phase stand ich noch total hinter EA/Dice! wirklich! die closed beta war genial! viel viel besser als die release-version. sieh dir allein alte videos dazu an.

die open-betaphase - hier fing bei mir langsam ein ungutes gefühl an. die metro-version der closed-beta hatte noch fahrzeuge und offenere areale, die waren nun futsch. ebenso vermisste man die gut gewählte farbwahl, plötzlich wurde alles extrabunt und leuchtete wie eine lampe. destruction 2.0 wurde vorerst abgestellt, irgendwo am weg von der closed- zur open-beta wurden da bugs reingebastelt die spieler im boden versinken ließen. etc. etc.

die release- und postreleasephase - von release an dachten sich pc-spieler auf der ganzen welt "WTF?", und sie hatten recht. das gameplay wirkte plötzlich eher versimpelt, teamplay war eigentlich nutzlos, man musste nur in die richtung laufen wo alle hin gelaufen sind - rückendeckung? warnungen? fehlanzeige. aber wenigstens gibts ja noch ingame-voip um den typen vor mir zu warnen oder nicht?
gut aber die com-rose ist doch da und kann mir,... oh oh die hat ja nur ne sehr verminderte auswahl. dann schreib ichs ihm halt...
"h e y  m 8 4 l o v e   w a t c h ..." ok er ist schon tot, blöd...
achso man muss nun über seinen browser ins spiel. toll wieder ein programm dass ich im hintergrund laufen lassen muss. mhm origin ist pflicht? wieso stand das eigentlich nicht auf der hülle? was, man kann fahrzeuge nicht unterschiedlich sensibel einstellen - phew gott sei dank kann ich mir ja auch ne maus für 50€ dazukaufen die ihre sensibilität auf knopfdruck ändern kann.
ehrlich jetzt für den singleplay muss ich auch auf battlelog? was wenn mein internet mal wieder spinnt, oder die server bei EA nicht mehr laufen? mein spiel ist also zeitlich begrenzt...

das waren nur einige gedanken, die liste kann sehr weit fortgeführt werden.

was ich damit sagen will, battlefield kam noch nie feherfrei, aber es funktionierte. es war nie perfekt, aber es war einzigartig.
was ist battlefield 3 nun? ein abklatsch, ein standardshooter wie beispielsweise CoD oder MoH - es ist nichts mehr besonders dran.
es gibt kein "BATTLEFIELD" mehr, keine epischen szenen, nur noch "baddlefield" ~ die sanfte version.
es ist kein krieg mehr, es ist kein taktisch angehauchter shooter mehr, kein teamplay mehr. es ist zu einem arcade-shooter verkommen.
vorlaufen und wild draufschießen, metro könnte kaum passender als aushängeschild sein.


ach und nur nebenbei, Battlefield wird EA's melkkuh wie CoD es für Activision ist.

Battlefield 4: EA bestätigt Battlefield 4


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (4. Juni 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> @Nielson:
> Du kannst das Battlelog doch nicht für voll nehmen, wenn dort die Zensur pur herrscht und Beiträge willkürlich gelöscht werden.


1. Nilson, ohne e bitte 

2. Das war kein Thread im Forum, das war ne Umfrage auf der Haupseite des Battelogs, nur Map auswählen und auf Abstimmen klicken ohne Post die gelöscht hatten werden könnten.

Aber versteh mich nicht falsch, eine Map wie Caspian Border (die beste Map m.M.n.) ist mir 100 mal lieber als jedes Close Quarters.
Aber wenn von 10.000 Teilnehmer 45 % für Operation Metro stimmen und Caspian Border auf Platz zwei mit,ich glaub um die 20 % landet, ist es kein wunder das kleine Maps kommen, die "Community" besteht halt leider nicht mehr nur aus "BF2 Veteranen". 

Und so gesehen kann man nicht sagen, dass sie nicht auf die Spieler hören. Nur will offenbar ein groß teil der Spieler etwas anderes als die "Elite" aus den alten Teilen


----------



## Para911 (4. Juni 2012)

@*Kerusame* und alle die, die immer noch denken, dass PC die Lead-Platform ist:
*Plopp* 
das war grade der geplatzte Traum.
Battlefield 3 ist schon seit der Entwicklung nicht mehr mit dem Pc als Lead Platform unterwegs.
Im Prinzip war der PC nur die Lead-Platform bei der Entwicklung der Frostbite Engine 2.0.
Dass die Lead-Platform sich dann irgendwo ziemlich früh geändert hatte, hat DICE/EA dann irgendwann mal nach dem Release irgendwo nebenher in einem Nebensatz erwähnt.
(Sieht man aber auch sehr schön am Interface, welches Mausgesteuerte Spiel braucht bitte so große Knöpfe?)

Dann noch eine kurze Durchsage an alle, die meinen, dass Metro die "beliebteste" Map ist.
Metro ist nicht die beliebteste, sondern die meist gespielte. Warum? Könnte an der konstanten "in-your-face" action liegen, und natürlich auch an den überdurchschnittlich hohen Punktzahlen am Ende der Runde.


----------



## Sancezz1 (4. Juni 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Das lass Ich so nicht gelten ! Früher hatten die Entwickler genau so viel zu tun, wie heute. Früher waren die Codes genau so schwer zu schreiben wie jetzt. Normalerweise müssten die Spiele billiger werden. Es wird ein Standard eingeführt und immer wieder etwas verbessert. Ein Beispiel wäre die COD-Engine. Die bassiert mal auf der Quake 3 Engine. Ich rede hier von Call of Duty 1, also Zweiter Weltkrieg. Nur leider wurde das Spiel Opfer seines Erfolgs und Activision weiss, wie man die Kuh melken kann.
> 
> CD-Projekt schaft es doch auch kostenlos das Erweiterungs Pack für The Wichter 2 nach zu schieben ohne extra Geld zu verlangen.
> 
> Gruß


 
Aber es dürfte in Polen etwas billiger sein zu produzieren. Und wie ein anderer schon geschrieben hat, zur wirtschaftlichen Lage gehört auch zb. die Lohnhaltungskosten, Miete, Strompreise usw. All das, dürfte in Polen weit weniger kosten als beispielsweise in Deutschland, USA, UK etc


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juni 2012)

Als die Branche noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte,
waren die Entwickler bzw. Publisher auch selbst mit
Leidenschaft beim Spiel mitdabei.

Heutzutage ist es ein extrem umkämpfter Bereich.

Börse mischt auch schon längst mit.

Ich denke mal dass es locker über 80% der Publisher bzw. Entwickler
gibt, die nur noch auf schnelles Geld aus sind.

Ich will nicht sagen dass niemand gern damit Geld verdienen würd.

Aber die Zahl derer, die mit Leidenschaft und qualitätsorientierter Einstellung
in diesem Bereich beschäftigt sind, ist wirklich mehr als übersichtlich mitlerweile.

Ich hab z.b. Leute im kopf wie CD Projekt oder Valve.

Activision, Blizzard, EA, Ubisoft und Konsorten hab ich schon längst abgehackt.

Mit der Zeit merkt man einfach wer sein Versprechen einhält und wer nicht.

@ Entwicklungskosten usw.

Ich denke dass nachwievor alles beim alten geblieben ist.

Das beste Beispiel ist Call of Duty.
Vollpreis ist das Spiel sogar auf dem PC mal knappe 60 Euro wert gewesen.
Ältere CoD Teile ebenfalls.

Warum? frag ich mich auch.

Was früher mit Spaß verbunden war, ist heutzutage eine
reine Geldquelle für geldhungrige Persönlichkeiten.

Früher waren Demos selbstverständlich.
Mods bzw. modifizierbare Games.
Und allgemein mehr Kontrolle über sein erkauftes Produkt bzw.

man konnte sich in der ganzen "software" umschauen.

Jetzt bekommen wir Premiumdienste, Mod´s werden nicht gern gesehen
weil Publisher nix daran verdient, sinnlose Platformen werden aufgezwungen
wie Origin oder permanente Internetverbindungen a´la Diablo3 werden
schön geredet.

Und noch was zum Thema Battlefield 3 Premium Service.
Ist trotzdem viel zu teuer. Das ist zumal ein Content
der einfach nix besonderes ist...
Früher hat man sowas binnen weniger Wochen / Monate

alles umsonst per Mods etc. bekommen.

Ich finde vor allem Toll wie EA hier in kleinen Schritten versucht
einen PremiumDienst rauszuquetschen.
Da ich eh schon weiß dass fast jeder sich diese "Features" holt,
freu ich mich auf die Meldung

dass EA die "Premium eXperience" noch weiter ausbauen möchte
weil sie nur das beste für den Kunden wollen....


----------



## wind1945 (5. Juni 2012)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Aber es dürfte in Polen etwas billiger sein zu produzieren. Und wie ein anderer schon geschrieben hat, zur wirtschaftlichen Lage gehört auch zb. die Lohnhaltungskosten, Miete, Strompreise usw. All das, dürfte in Polen weit weniger kosten als beispielsweise in Deutschland, USA, UK etc


 
Ein Schmunzeln konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Polen ist doch kein Entwicklungsland bzw. ein Land aus Afrika. Da ich des öfteren nach Polen reise wegen Familie, kann ich sagen das manche Sachen sogar teurer sind als hier in Deutschland. Zudem sitzt CD Projekt in Warschau und nicht in einem Dorf irgendwo in einem Wald. 

Gruß


----------



## Peter23 (5. Juni 2012)

Ja, ja der Trailer ist bestimmt geleakt.


----------



## Sancezz1 (5. Juni 2012)

wind1945 schrieb:


> Ein Schmunzeln konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Polen ist doch kein Entwicklungsland bzw. ein Land aus Afrika. Da ich des öfteren nach Polen reise wegen Familie, kann ich sagen das manche Sachen sogar teurer sind als hier in Deutschland. Zudem sitzt CD Projekt in Warschau und nicht in einem Dorf irgendwo in einem Wald.
> 
> Gruß


 
Jo und bin mir sicher das es auch in Deutschland manche Dinge gibt die preiswerter sind als in Polen  Und ob Entwicklungsland oder nicht, Ungarn, Tschechien und wie die Osteuropäischen Länder heißen sind auch nicht unbedingt Entwicklungsländer, trotzdem ist es dort billiger zu produzieren.
Aber ich lass mich gern überzeugen, aber bitte nicht mit ".....manche Sachen sogar teurer sind....".


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juni 2012)

Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Jo und bin mir sicher das es auch in Deutschland manche Dinge gibt die preiswerter sind als in Polen  Und ob Entwicklungsland oder nicht, Ungarn, Tschechien und wie die Osteuropäischen Länder heißen sind auch nicht unbedingt Entwicklungsländer, trotzdem ist es dort billiger zu produzieren.
> Aber ich lass mich gern überzeugen, aber bitte nicht mit ".....manche Sachen sogar teurer sind....".


 
Ich versteh deinen Beitrag irgendwie nicht.

Was willst du eigentlich? 
Du hast doch selbst alles beantwortet


----------



## Wuppertal-onE (5. Juni 2012)

*Ja...*



Sancezz1 schrieb:


> Für alle Leute die immer schreiben "früher waren Maps etc kostenlos und bla bla bla". Schon mal daran gedacht das die wirtschaftliche Lage sich seit "damals" verändert hat? Es kann sich eben keine Firma mehr leisten, etwas zu verschenken.




 ...aber irgendwie nur die normalo Firmen, weil wir ja überall ausgebeutet werden. Ich bin auch für gerechtigkeit (ziemlich komplexe Sache) aber ist doch so!


----------



## Wuppertal-onE (5. Juni 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Als die Branche noch in den Kinderschuhen steckte,
> waren die Entwickler bzw. Publisher auch selbst mit
> Leidenschaft beim Spiel mitdabei.
> 
> ...


 


Da sagtst du etwas!
Ich habe mir gestern auch die E3 Streams reingezogen und kam mir teilweise verarscht vor.

Ich meine, es ist alles klar verständlich. Es ist Marketing - wirtschaftliches denken, Produktplatzierung und marktforschung spielen eine Rolle wie noch nie - dank der besseren Technik und Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten,

Aber wenn man mal zwischen den Zeilen gehört hatte, so hat man viel nettes entdeckt - schöne Spiele - Rayman etc aber auch so viel Nepp - wie es halt aber auch schon immer war.

Im Grunde sind die pressesprecher, Host und Producer doch echt nur noch geschäftsleute - die Betonung soll hier auf nur noch liegen!

Es wird einem der Himmel auf Erden versprochen und in der Realität sind wahrscheinlich ie nächsten 3 generationen an Spielen voll geplant, teils Programmiert und bringen wesentlich mehr ein als damals - halt der preis für weniger Herzblut.

Wobei wir aber auch wieder dabei wären, das sich heute die wirtschaftliche Lage verändert hat - ja, aber durch wen frage ich...


"Früher hat man sowas binnen weniger Wochen / Monate

alles umsonst per Mods etc. bekommen."

Jo, siehe Unreal Tournament 2003 z.B. gabs da nicht 3-4 Mapbacks mit der zeit und das waren richtig dicke Dinger?


----------



## Wuppertal-onE (5. Juni 2012)

Achso, mal etwas zum Topic.



Ich freue mich auf neue karten und Inhalte, klar.

Bf lebt auch vom Multiplayer.

Ich selbst habe noch garnicht all zu viel gezockt - mir fehlt da oft die Zeit.

Was mich aber stören würde wäre, wenn Premiumwaffen auf normalen Servern mitspielen.
Ich finde premiumbesitzer sollten nur unter sich, beziehungsweise überall, dann aber mit angepassten Waffen zocken - so kann man das ganz klar trennen.
Weiß einer wie das abläuft?

Zum anderen frage ich mich was der Premium Pack für Personen wie mich kosten soll, die bereits Bf3 und B2K besitzen?

Ich finde es sogar eine schlau umgesetzte, aber verhöhnende Idee, das komplettpaket mit einem Versprechen von Kostenersparnis für 49,- zu verkaufen, oder die Inhalte einzeln für geschätzte 10-20, so käme ich dann ohne B2K auch auf 49€.

Ich finde alle die "schön brav" die Limited Edition gekauft haben, sollten eine Premiumpaket ohne B2K (und das hauptsiel ist doch auch dabeui oder?) bekommen um nicht den Vollpreis zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Juni 2012)

Wuppertal-onE schrieb:


> Achso, mal etwas zum Topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso? Das sie mehr Waffen haben, heißt doch nicht dass sie stärker sind. Du kannst sie immernoch mit der AEK971 abknallen, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen 

Zu Punkt 2: Das selbe, da gibts keine Rabatte


----------

